# Tomcat von remote nicht erreichbar



## kuquadrat (28. Dez 2010)

Wir versuchen, die Tomcat 5.5 default home page von aussen zu erreichen.

Das Server-Betriebssystem ist Windows Web Server 2008 SP2. Auf dem Server ist Oracle XE installiert und von aussen über Port 8888 zu erreichen.

Die Tomcat-Installation scheint nicht falsch zu sein, denn die Tomcat default home page erscheint intern über local Host. Aber nicht  von aussen.

Wir haben dann Tomcat im Server-Manager bei eingehenden Regeln analog zu den Oracle-Einstellungen konfiguriert, aber der Zugang von aussen bleibt uns verschlossen.

Hat irgend jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MQue (28. Dez 2010)

Ihr müsst in der Tomcat. Konfigurationsdatei noch "address="93.12.11.10" reinschreiben, dann funktionierts, sonst gehts nur auf dem Rechner, wo der Tomcat installiert ist. In der /conf/server.xml:

[XML]
<!-- Define a non-SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8080 -->
    <Connector acceptCount="100" address="93.12.11.10" ...
[/XML]


----------



## homer65 (28. Dez 2010)

Fehlermeldung?
Geht denn überhaupt ein PING durch?
Firewall?


----------



## gerson (28. Dez 2010)

Ich habe den Connector eingetragen, aber das macht er auch nicht.. leider
Die Firewall ist so konfiguriert das Port 8080 zugelassen wird


----------



## MQue (28. Dez 2010)

TC neu starten, Rechner neu starten, pingen, schaun ob die Firewall ausgeschalten ist (nicht nur Port , auch Protokoll (TCP)), log- Datei von TC anschaun, vielleicht steht da was interessantes drinn, usw.


----------



## gerson (28. Dez 2010)

Zunächst mal  ganz vielen Dank an MQue!

Du hast mich nun ein Stück weiter gebracht.. der Server lässt sich nun vom lokalen Browser aus
mit "localhost", seinem "Hostnamen" und seiner "IP Adresse" ansprechen.

aber leider nur lokal, versuche ich es von einem anderen Client aus, funktioniert es nicht.
Vielleicht noch ne Idee?? 

Firewall ganz ausschalten halte ich für keine gute Option, den der Server ist real im Internet.


----------



## MQue (28. Dez 2010)

gerson hat gesagt.:


> Zunächst mal  ganz vielen Dank an MQue!



Kein Problem, einfach auf Danke klicken,
Wer ist den der andere Client, ist dieser im Selben LAN/Netz, vergleiche mal die IP- Adressen vom Server und deinem Client oder schreib sie hier her (wenns nicht gerade öffentliche IPs sind),
Firewall sollte man natürlich nicht ausschalten aber du musst eben den Port schon freigeben.

Port Forwarding am Gateway router einschalten. 

Ping versuchen, kannst du den Server vom Client aus pingen?

mit netstat -a kannst du am Server schaun, ob dein Port am Server offen ist (bzw. auf Listening)


----------



## gerson (28. Dez 2010)

hmm, der Server ist bei einem Hosting Provider und hat natürlich eine öffentliche IP Adresse.
Ansprechen will ich ihn von einem beliebigen Client im Internet.

Gateway kann ich nicht beeinflussen, aber ich weiß das nichts blockiert wird, da wir Oracle-Apex auch darauf laufen haben und den Server auf dem entsprechenden Port ansprechen können.

Der Host "lauscht" auf dem 8080 laut netstat ( das hatte ich vorher schon getestet ).
Aber er ist nicht erreichbar ausm Netz ...:rtfm:

Ping geht nicht, ICMP wird geblockt, sinnigerweise, aber ich kann die Apex Anwendung ansprechen, das heißt er ist da...


----------



## MQue (28. Dez 2010)

und pingen geht?
kommst du mit telnet drauf?
schau mal was "route PRINT DeineIP" ausgibt


----------



## gerson (28. Dez 2010)

Nein, ping geht nicht.. aber ich kann den Host mit der Apex-Anwendung erreichen..
das heißt  Physikalisch ist er da...


----------



## MQue (28. Dez 2010)

naja, ping kann ausgeschalten sein: probier noch mal:

1. Telnet
2. route PRINT DeineIP
3. kommst du ins internet von dem Client aus?


----------



## gerson (28. Dez 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> naja, ping kann ausgeschalten sein: probier noch mal:
> 
> 1. Telnet



geht nicht, ist ein Windows 2008 Server, hat kein Telnet installiert, oder ich muß den Port 23 freischalten



MQue hat gesagt.:


> 2. route PRINT DeineIP



keine route zu sich selbst, von meinen Client aus erhalte ich den Hop über meinen Gateway



MQue hat gesagt.:


> 3. kommst du ins internet von dem Client aus?



Wäre ich sonst hier?? 

also weiter....:rtfm:

Habe übrings nun auf TomCat 7 umgestellt.. geht aber auch nicht


----------



## MQue (28. Dez 2010)

Ich kenne deinen Netzwerk- Aufbau ja nicht, es hätte ja sein können, dass du von einem anderen Client sprichts als deinen eigenen Rechner.

Ich bin sicher, dass es ein Netzwerk- Problem ist, auf den Gateway- Router hast du keinen Zugriff, hast du geschrieben, der hätte aber eine Log- Datei, ich schätz mal, dass dich der nicht durch lässt aber es ist schwierig aus der ferne was zu sagen.


----------



## gerson (28. Dez 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne deinen Netzwerk- Aufbau ja nicht, es hätte ja sein können, dass du von einem anderen Client sprichts als deinen eigenen Rechner.



Ganz simpel: Server beim Hosting-Provider, Administration über RDP, mein Client zuhause, via DSL 



MQue hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin sicher, dass es ein Netzwerk- Problem ist, auf den Gateway- Router hast du keinen Zugriff, hast du geschrieben, der hätte aber eine Log- Datei, ich schätz mal, dass dich der nicht durch lässt aber es ist schwierig aus der ferne was zu sagen.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so, leider kann ich die Logs vom Gateway auch nicht einsehen
wenn ich mal den Port vom Tomcat ändere... und damit probiere... :rtfm:


----------



## gerson (29. Dez 2010)

In den neueren Version von Tomcat ist Standardmässig die Verwendung der SSLEngine auf "on" gesetzt,
diesen auf "off" setzen und es funktioniert.

Kuquadrat kann das Thema als "Gelöst" setzen.

Danke an alle Beteiligten.

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

lg G.


----------

